# Lost Shotgun - Timpie Springs WMA



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

This morning (Dec 1, 2017) I went to hunt pheasants at the Timpie Springs WMA, did an idiotic thing and left my shotgun leaning on my truck as I drove off (parking by the locked gate). I got a little ways down the highway and realized it was missing. By the time I got back in about 40 min later it had been found and picked up. 

If you happened to find a Franchi Affinity 12 ga I would be extremely grateful it I could get it back. I can verify the serial number. 

Thanks


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That really stinks about your shotgun. I'd put this notice in the waterfowl section too. You'll get more views.


----------

